# My Bike Is Not Bottoming Out



## msbrown51 (May 18, 2010)

I ordered the parts from Keystone (through Kevin). No instructions but figured it out. Used a new paint from Krylon that paints on a non skid surface. Here are the pics. Cost: under 2 Fraanklins.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like it will work perfectly.
I will have to do the same thing.
Gary


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice Job! Great Pics; thanks for posting...


----------



## Strippedthread1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice work. Could you list the part numbers, I need to do the same thing.


----------



## msbrown51 (May 18, 2010)

Strippedthread1 said:


> Nice work. Could you list the part numbers, I need to do the same thing.


1 each 222112 (door) $2.49 EACH

2 each 222113 (spring )$33.75 EACH

2 each 222339 (support bracket) $8.81 EACH

2 each 222807 (bracket) $23.97 EACH

2 each 222340 (extension tube) $26.99 EACH

2 each 222968 (bumpers) $7.92 EACH

I took bike camping this weekend. The non skid paint is better suited for feet than tires! I'm going to look for something more grippy. I forgot to mention that the door price is incorrect. It is 249.00. I used a half sheet of plywood for 20 bucks instead.


----------



## Strippedthread1 (Jul 15, 2010)

How difficult was it to install the extra springs and door hinge brackets? Seems like there would be a decent amount of spring load not to mention the weight.
Do you have a direct phone number to Keystone where you ordered all the pieces/parts?

I have an enclosed haulmark trailer, I used Heculiner roll on bed liner to coat the floor and ramp, it has been on there several years now and hasn't failed me yet loading bikes even in the rain. I bought the stuff by the gallon at PepBoys.


----------



## msbrown51 (May 18, 2010)

Strippedthread1 said:


> How difficult was it to install the extra springs and door hinge brackets? Seems like there would be a decent amount of spring load not to mention the weight.
> Do you have a direct phone number to Keystone where you ordered all the pieces/parts?
> 
> I have an enclosed haulmark trailer, I used Heculiner roll on bed liner to coat the floor and ramp, it has been on there several years now and hasn't failed me yet loading bikes even in the rain. I bought the stuff by the gallon at PepBoys.


Hey

Cool about the Herculiner...I'ts gotta be better than krylon! Not that there's anything wrong with Krylon but it's not for tires...
The hardest part about the springs was getting the torx bits...but I found it at Sears, 10 bucks for set of bits. Springs...work great. Perfect for the plywood weight being countered. Was a tad heavy without...Now pretty weightless. Easy on too. Just remove hinge plate and put spring in just like what's already there in the center one spring. I don't like the hinges I selected. If I had to do it over again I would use a hinge that just covers one facet of the double surface frame. Use a T hinge for this application. I have to remove the hinge and crease it to the angle of the two faceted frame. 'Nother project...

Keystone would not sell parts direct. I got them through Kevin (found him here) at a RV place in Pennsylvania. Lost his phone #. Any keystone dealer should be able to get parts for you (I think).

End of line


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

msbrown51 said:


> I ordered the parts from Keystone (through Kevin). No instructions but figured it out. Used a new paint from Krylon that paints on a non skid surface. Here are the pics. Cost: under 2 Fraanklins.


Good day
Is the plywood 4 ft x 4 ft
The rubber bumpers on the top of the door look bigger than factory, are they?
Gary


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

THAT is a sweet-looking set-up! I'm gonna' have to check into those extension tubes, etc. for my hauler.
Thank you for taking time to post this and for the pics!
Looks great and works good too...that's what I'm wanting!







LOL


----------

